# Disneyland Paris tickets



## Halloween-Man (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi - can anybody recomend the cheapest way to buy Disneyland tickets (x6 for August)

Thanks !


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends really on how many days you want to visit. Attraction tix are probably easiest from UK, although beware that you don't get the same offers over here as in France. If you want to visit for 3 days then you can purchase tickets in France (local campsites etc) with a 3 days for price of 2 day deal. From Uk you can get a 4 day for price of 3 day deal but not the 3 day option.

Also worth looking at purchasing at least one annual pass. Only required for one member of the party but will include your parking charges and give extra discounts. Purchase these at Disney (there is a booth to the right of the entrance turnstiles). You will need to pay for parking on very first entrance, but subsequent days are then free. The parking alone will make this a cheaper option (and discounts in shops etc an added bonus) if you are going for 3 days or more.
Unless your French is half decent, you are as well researching what you want to buy in advance and check out the different passes available and the regulations around each (there are some blackout days and one pass has to be purchased a few days in advance of using and designed really for locals). See http://www.dlrpmagic.com/planning/booking/annual-passports/ for more details. Once you have paid for your pass, you will be required to visit the Passport Office in Disney itself and they will issue the actual pass card, take photo etc. Just worth mentioning that, so you know in advance the gist of the instructions you will be receiving!

I have successfully also bought tickets off ebay, although take care! You need to be absolutely happy that tickets are genuine, are in date and I wouldn't risk purchasing tickets that supposedly have 'unused days' (e.g. a 4 day ticket, only used 3 days) - those tickets often need to have the days used within a set time, once used for the first visit. It isn't worth making a costly mistaake!

We had a fab 3 day visit at Easter and it was much more relaxed than last visit, when we tried to pull in everything over 2 days. If you need a good campsite recommendation (only minutes away) then I can recommend International de Jablines (accept camping cheques) or Caravaning des 4 Vents (good value in high season but same price all yr, so compares costly out of season). Both are just a few minutes drive away and, having weighed up options, found them to be a better option than staying on the Disney car park. Prefer the better 'facilities' and to chill out 'off park'. Both sites also sell Disney tickets and should have the ticket deals.

Finally, if you do go for the annual pass / inclusive parking option then it means a trip into Paris is easy - just park up at Disney and get train from there!

Bonnes Vacances - we're back in France in August again and can't wait. Staying at International de Jablines again for a quick stop over on way down to Med - it is very conveniently located.


----------



## Halloween-Man (Sep 28, 2010)

Many Thanks for a very comprehensive reply !


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We visited in Oct 2010, we took the car as we hired a nearby Gite.

The car park is huge and so is the fee to park there 15 euro. Now
who is taking who for a ride. Lol


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tesco vouchers!*

Just got 5 for free by using my tesco vouchers!
Barry


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know if this sort of thing is risky or not,Anyone ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DisneyLand-Pa...Trave_Vouchers_Coupons_LE&hash=item2c5dc4e31f

 I did not read all your post fabfive


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I also need six for August  

It's a shame we couldn't set something up on here,that would work.


----------



## Elainehighton (Dec 4, 2010)

*car park*

Hi

Is it £15 per night for the car park?


----------

